# Smoking Tools



## schoolie (Feb 11, 2008)

Can we get a area of the board for bongs, pipes and other smoking devices? I think it would be pretty cool and maybe bring in some new people to the site? There are some really amazing things being down out there in the glass world and I would love to be able to show that stuff here. There is a demand for such a thing as other smaller boards have thriving paraphernalia forums.

Thanks


----------

